# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  best anabolic steroid to lose weight & burn fat

## tank32

hello!

been bodybuilding on & off over the last 18 years of my life, but not done in the past 7 years through ups & downs in my life, in which it has resulted in me reaching 25 stone in weight & having a fat shaped body, i am totally out of condition as a result of neglect & self respect. i want to start my life all over again after years of hell and get back to my usual weight which is of 15 stone, but i was wandering as well as doing a good diet & train hard back at my gym, i was wandering if any one knows of any anabolic steroids to help me get kick started & help me rapidly burn of my fats, help me get more leaner, as well as all the other magical anabolic enhancers can do, i have never used them before ever in my life, this is why i have little knowledge about them, please can some one help me get my life back on track & to get back in to shape, i will really appreciate it if any one can help me out.

Thanx! Tank

----------


## stocky121

> hello!
> 
> been bodybuilding on & off over the last 18 years of my life, but not done in the past 7 years through ups & downs in my life, in which it has resulted in me reaching 25 stone in weight & having a fat shaped body, i am totally out of condition as a result of neglect & self respect. i want to start my life all over again after years of hell and get back to my usual weight which is of 15 stone, but i was wandering as well as doing a good diet & train hard back at my gym, i was wandering if any one knows of any anabolic steroids to help me get kick started & help me rapidly burn of my fats, help me get more leaner, as well as all the other magical anabolic enhancers can do, i have never used them before ever in my life, this is why i have little knowledge about them, please can some one help me get my life back on track & to get back in to shape, i will really appreciate it if any one can help me out.
> 
> Thanx! Tank



what is the rest of your stat's age ?? height ?? 

at 25 stone you shoulden't be thinking of any steroid 's at the minute 

cardio and diet is KEY here there is nothing else you need right now

----------


## Booz

> what is the rest of your stat's age ?? height ?? 
> 
> at 25 stone you shoulden't be thinking of any steroid 's at the minute 
> 
> cardio and diet is KEY here there is nothing else you need right now


agreed !

----------


## stocky121

have good read of this thread bro this should help you out http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=75729

----------


## vitor

Trenebolone and anavar have a fatburning effect for sure, but you should concentrate on diet/training for now!

----------


## Xtralarg

Forget aas or any other drugs for that matter.You need to stick to a strict diet and cardio routine.That will give you the results you require,just give it time and stick to it.Good luck

----------


## oldman

What is 25 stone? I am guessing if I remember correctly that is about 340-350?? There are plenty of guys (BB's) at that weight but as noted above if it is a high amount of fat you want to get your diet in check first because you will be wasting a lot of money otherwise. I have heard VAR is good for fat loss and is a pretty mild oral steroid but I don't think it does enough by itself.

Well check out the workout and diet forums, this is a great place to learn... oh and welcome!!

Oldman

----------


## rocaveli

first off, who on earth measures weight in stones anymore...

second, the strong ass supplements you can try are basically of two categories: the ECA stack (ephedrine, caffeine, asprin), and there's plenty of info about those online, or the (stronger) Clenbuterol and cytomel stack, just make sure you know what you're doing, especially with the cytomel.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> first off, who on earth measures weight in stones anymore...
> 
> second, the strong ass supplements you can try are basically of two categories: the ECA stack (ephedrine, caffeine, asprin), and there's plenty of info about those online, or the (stronger) Clenbuterol and cytomel stack, just make sure you know what you're doing, especially with the cytomel.


thats not advisable for someone who is that overweight, stimulants like that could cause bad heart problems.

----------


## Xtralarg

> thats not advisable for someone who is that overweight, stimulants like that could cause bad heart problems.



Agreed.

----------


## rhino1

sounds like you should spend your money on a gastric bypass.

----------


## znak

> what is the rest of your stat's age ?? height ?? 
> 
> at 25 stone you shoulden't be thinking of any steroid 's at the minute 
> 
> cardio and diet is KEY here there is nothing else you need right now


Be safe. Train natty for at least a year. Get your bf down below 20%, then post again.

Anyone who advises you to use AAS at this point in your life is an idiot. You have one body, respect it. It is not worth risking death to lose a couple kilos a little faster. 

Cardio and diet are the keys to your sucess. We all hate it at the beginning, until our pant size gets smaller, then we see why we are doing this.

----------


## marcus300

> Forget aas or any other drugs for that matter.You need to stick to a strict diet and cardio routine.That will give you the results you require,just give it time and stick to it.Good luck


agree with the above, good advice

----------

